# Need some help...



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

One of our clients wants the jets demo'ed on her jacuzzi tub. I despise jacuzzi as a rule to begin with, but have never been asked to demo and plug off the jets and pump intake before, so I said I'd have to check into it.

It's an AS cast iron unit completely ensconced in 3/4" pink marble...so pulling it and replacing it would be difficult to say the least. Is anyone aware of a technique and parts for plugging off jets and intake port or is it time to break the bad news to the client?




















She also wants new trim on the valve...I think just the handles...anyone recognize this valve?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like Price Phister...

Call my man Steve @ Bath Solutions 817-429-2318...Tell 'em I sent ya. He can do it!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I would never consider trying to "un-jet" a tub. I can't imagine a procedure that would look half way decent and not leak. I would just tell her that there's no practical, cost effective way to remove the jets. That trim looks a bit like Delta/Delex to me.









Paul


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I had to block some holes on a similar set up before. The original filler was a sheet flow type waterfall - we had to rework things to make it all functional again.

I used my acrylic/fiberglass tub repair guy and he bonded/filled plugs to fit the knockouts. It worked adequately for what it was.

Might be a solution...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

A dozen nice and shiney chrome cock hole covers? :laughing::laughing:










Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Trim is price pfister 100%. As for the jets, why...? She have too much money and feels like handing you and a fiberglass guy some?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Trim is delta 100%. As for the jets, why...? She have too much money and feels like handing you and a fiberglass guy some?


She says she doesn't use it and the water gets in the jets and is stinky...and yes...she's got enough money that she gets what she wants, when she wants it :yes::laughing:

But the money part doesn't concern me much. I just want to give her the best advice I can and jacuzzi tubs aren't my area of expertise.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> She says she doesn't use it and the water gets in the jets and is stinky...and yes...she's got enough money that she gets what she wants, when she wants it :yes::laughing:
> 
> But the money part doesn't concern me much. I just want to give her the best advice I can and jacuzzi tubs aren't my area of expertise.


I edited my post btw, trim is price pfister. I'm looking on my phone and first glance looked like delta, then I saw the screw covers and eschuteons on the handles up close.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> One of our clients wants the jets demo'ed on her jacuzzi tub. I despise jacuzzi as a rule to begin with, but have never been asked to demo and plug off the jets and pump intake before, so I said I'd have to check into it.
> 
> It's an AS cast iron unit completely ensconced in 3/4" pink marble...so pulling it and replacing it would be difficult to say the least. Is anyone aware of a technique and parts for plugging off jets and intake port or is it time to break the bad news to the client?
> 
> She also wants new trim on the valve...I think just the handles...anyone recognize this valve?


Uh...NO! How much does your insurance cover you for, oh and your bond? 
Does the mfr recommend "un-jetting" a tub?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

M5Plumb said:


> Uh...NO! How much does your insurance cover you for, oh and your bond?
> Does the mfr recommend "un-jetting" a tub?


Hence the reason I refer them to My Man Steve...They get what they want and I'm off the hook.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Have Bath Fitter install a custom-made tub liner. 

When it's finished it will look like it's been that way from the very beginning.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If for any reason they don't already have one (unlikely), they can make a custom mold of that specific tub.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bondo the hole and spary paint to match color and have them sign a waiver ...???


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

If money is not a problem then offer to do it right, don't cover the thing up or fill the holes.
The cost is x for it to be done right.
Unless you want to give work away.
Offer to do it right or walk away, what if you have it filled and she ain't happy with the finish. 
What if you have bath fitter do it, can you mark up bath fitter enough or will bath fitter only deal direct with your customer for payment reasons.
You may loose a customer to another shop.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is more than one "right" way. If the customer has any attachment whatsoever to the 3/4" marble then I'm not so sure I would call trashing the whole bathroom to get rid of the jetted tub "right" unless there was no other choice.

A new acrylic tub with a LIFETIME labor and material warranty might be right in this situation. The bathroom maintains the original look, no demo, quick install.

As far as losing a customer goes, most Bath Fitter locations are very singular in their focus. Not much risk in losing plumbing service work to them. They don't want it.

We are a little different in that I have both, a plumbing comany and the Bath Fitter shop. Even with that we never cross that line with another plumber that has recommended us. You are correct that we typically only work directly with the customer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think I was supposed to type "loose the customer". Sometimes I forget my PZ etiquette. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I think I was supposed to type "loose the customer". Sometimes I forget my PZ etiquette. :laughing:


:laughing: it's ok John, you're not an educator!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It looose john.

Bath fitter sounds good. I'm not sure about putting a insert in is the option that is always wanted, cost wise would be the seller for most people, does it get wet behind the new insert and is the seal between the two units true.
The op said cost is not a issue so why would you offer band aid fixes. Just my two cents.
Please don't take my next sentence the wrong way john as it in no means is intended to offend.
A close friend of the family had a certain company in our area install a insert and sides over the existing tiles etc and it looked like a cheap insert from lowes and I pulled one of the panels back and it was damp behind their and they paid way over 4k for the job.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No offense taken Mark but with all due respect, referring to tub liners and acrylic wall surrounds (especially Bath Fitter units) as a "band aide" or " not doing it right" is inaccurate and pretty unfair. Any product or service is only as good as the person putting it in or the particular method they use.

Can it fail? Of course. But copper leaks, pex fittings crack, uponor gets holes worn in it, cast irontubs chip and rust, brass drains corrode, pvc traps crack, pvc sewers get bellies, ball valve stems break, faucet finishes tarnish, and plug valves seize up. Any man-made process will always have the possibility Your experience with what you saw is no different than when you and I see sub-parr plumbing work. But I would never think that all plumbing contractors around here are no good. In fact, I know three that are pretty darn snappy (Will, you, & me).

Yes, the liner has a positive seal and is installed with the intent of outlasting the homeowner. I doubt there would be a lifetime warranty otherwise. Are there warranty calls? Sure, but that is the exception, not the rule. What manufactured product does not have something returned on warranty on occasion?

Regarding the look, not everything is for everybody. Acrylic surrounds are not necessarily better or worse. They're just different. Some people do not like the look of anything in the bathroom except ceramic tile. Others prefer cultured marble or maybe an Onyx material. The customer the OP is working for no doubt likes pink marble. Some people are okay with a one-piece fiberglass unit. HD sells three-piece plastic kits all day long nationwide. But of all these choices (no matter how professionally installed), only one option has a lifetime labor and material warranty. 

Bath Fitter seamless walls, tub liners, and custom made showers fulfill a niche in the bath remodel industry. I don't know if the OP's customer is in that category but if they have any attachment to that pink marble whatsoever, I could make a pretty good case for it. 

If Bath Fitter already has a mold for that particular American Standard tub, here's what they would be looking at:
Half day or so installation;
Zero damage or modification to the marble or the faucet;
Lifetime labor and material warranty;
Approximately $1,100 to $1,300 total cost depending on location.

Again, I'm not saying that it's the only or even the best solution for the OP. That is up to him and his customer. What I am saying is that Bath Fitter is a viable alternative if going through a month-long bathroom remodel that starts with tearing out the marble is an unpleasant idea or, if the cost of a full-blown bathroom remodel does become a budget issue.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I was not saying bath fitter did the job.

I understand the niche and need for it given the job at hand.

He could just give the customer options and take it from there.

I guess its down to the customer.

I'm not trying to be unfair to a product you believe in john, if a customer sees it advertised on t.v and wants it then great.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I did not think it was one of mine. If it were, I know you would've already called me to address it personally. :thumbup:

I do appreciate your honest feedback on the unit you saw and your concern for your customers regarding the quality. Even when the units are done perfectly some people don't care for the look of an acrylic unit. That's quite alright. I don't think too much of pink marble. :laughing:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I never touch em, John, I'd refer it to a specialist. Sep the fct of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I did not think it was one of mine. If it were, I know you would've already called me to address it personally. :thumbup:
> 
> I do appreciate your honest feedback on the unit you saw and your concern for your customers regarding the quality. Even when the units are done perfectly some people don't care for the look of an acrylic unit. That's quite alright. I don't think too much of pink marble. :laughing:


You know the other company I refer to. They was real bad.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> You know the other company I refer to. They was real bad.


Yep. I hear a lot about 'em.

We come across their stuff from time to time.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes sir, I did recomend you to this couple I know for bath fitter, I would only recomend companies that I know I could trust with my customers.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> I never touch em, John, I'd refer it to a specialist. Sep the fct of course.:thumbsup:


My feelings exactly. 

I just want to take care of our client as she expects me to do. In this case that's finding someone else to offer her an alternative to demo'ing the marble and replacing the tub.

She wouldn't be happy with an acrylic or fiberglass unit and I wouldn't want to try to get another cast iron unit up the spiral stairs.

My intention is to offer her the best solution of replacement contingent on her securing someone to remove the marble, and an alternate solution which is to hire someone else to line or patch the unit.

I wouldn't want myself or my shop to be responsible for lining or patchwork we don't know how to do, so I'd want no "cut" off that work if she chooses that option. The patch would be between her and the patch shop...I would just make the introductions.

I don't worry about losing customers...I just focus on getting the customer the best solutions available. 

Mostly I can do the best work myself, but if not...better to put the customer in touch with someone who can IMO.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

That marble is hideous.

Rip it all out to the bare studs and start over.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> That marble is hideous.
> 
> Rip it all out to the bare studs and start over.


LMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

I wouldn't have that crap in my house :no: I'd make my wife move into one of the barns first :yes:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> That marble is hideous.
> 
> Rip it all out to the bare studs and start over.


I agree with widds and that is not to often ... So this has to be the way to go .... LOL


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've seen it done where the marble was removed without damaging. It's usually only silicone holding it down. The problem is th e tub is cast iron. The only way is to cut the tub out first then you can usually get the marble out. The second problem you would have is finding a tub the exact same dimensions. I wouldn't pull the jets completely out if the problem is just that they smell. I would look into sealing off the openings with some sort of epoxy without removing the jets. 

Yes, they would be useless but you wouldn't be adding a failure point by removing the jets. I don't think someone with that kind of money would want an acrylic tub liner but that's just my opinion. I bet you could fill the jet openings with epoxy fairly easily and just patch them. Bottom line removing the jets creates a hole in the tub,


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've seen it done where the marble was removed without damaging. It's usually only silicone holding it down. The problem is th e tub is cast iron. The only way is to cut the tub out first then you can usually get the marble out. The second problem you would have is finding a tub the exact same dimensions.  I wouldn't pull the jets completely out if the problem is just that they smell. I would look into sealing off the openings with some sort of epoxy without removing the jets


Tell her to have the housekeeper fill and run the tub once a week.

Gawd, I wish my problems were that fuquing petty and small.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Tell her to have the housekeeper fill and run the tub once a week.
> 
> Gawd, I wish my problems were that fuquing petty and small.


She's got 16 bathrooms and a household staff of at least 6. I'll be sure to mention that as one of the options, but I hold out little hope for it :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> She's got 16 bathrooms and a household staff of at least 6. I'll be sure to mention that as one of the options, but I hold out little hope for it :laughing:


16 bathrooms ... What she can't bath in the other 15 ?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

For the love of god get rid of that gold!


----------

